# Ποιος αγοράζει τον 902;



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Αν αληθεύουν τα δημοσιεύματα, ο 902, του ΚΚΕ, αγοράστηκε από τον Φίλιππο Βρυώνη, ιδιοκτήτη του Extra 3, γνωστή στέγη της Χρυσής Αυγής. Γιατί ακριβώς πωλήθηκε ο ραδιοτηλεοπτικός σταθμός δεν έχει ακόμα απαντηθεί.


----------



## SBE (Aug 5, 2013)

Μόλις κοίταξα να βεβαιωθώ πως δεν είναι Πρωταπριλιά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2013)

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η συχνότητα 90.2 δεν βρίσκεται δεξιά στα FM!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 5, 2013)

Βρίσκεται... άμα κοιτάς από τα AM προς τα FM.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 5, 2013)

Ορίστε και η ανακοίνωση. 



> «Ενημερώνουμε τους εργαζόμενους και τις εργαζόμενες, τους φίλους του σταθμού ράδιο - τηλεόραση "902 αριστερά στα FM" σχετικά με το σταθμό. Όπως γνωρίζετε, για δυο και πλέον δεκαετίες με το σταθμό "902" δώσαμε ένα σοβαρό και πολύμορφο αγώνα για ουσιαστική ενημέρωση του λαού, ώστε να ξέρει την αλήθεια, να διαμορφώνει άποψη μέσα στον κυκεώνα της στρέβλωσης των γεγονότων και της παραπληροφόρησης.
> 
> Ο σταθμός στήριξε τους αγώνες του λαού και της νεολαίας και συνέβαλε στην ψυχαγωγία και στον πολιτισμό. Στήριξε την πολιτική του ΚΚΕ για να απαλλαγεί ο λαός από την εκμετάλλευση, την καταπίεση, τη φτώχεια, το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα που τη γεννά.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earion (Aug 5, 2013)

Α, ώστε μόνο το ΚΚΕ δούλεψε για να υπάρχει ο «Ενιακόσια δύο, Αριστερά στα εφέμ». Τι λες;! Κι εγώ που νόμιζα ότι ήταν το ραδιόφωνο του παλιού ενιαίου Συνασπισμού... Λάθος θα έκανα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 6, 2013)

Κι εγώ μάλλον θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα άλλο λάθος. Γιατί νομίζω πως οι άδειες για τις ραδιοφωνικές και τηλεοπτικές συχνότητες παραχωρούνται από το κράτος. Και μάλιστα στα κόμματα, όπως το ΚΚΕ (που "κληρονόμησε" τον 902, όπως λέει ο Εαρίωνας), δωρεάν. Οπότε, μπορεί το ΚΚΕ να πουλήσει τον 902 αφού δεν του ανήκει; Με άλλα λόγια, ένα "εθνικό αγαθό" μπορεί να παραχωρηθεί με όρους ελεύθερης αγοράς (= με το αζημίωτο, παναπεί να πουληθεί); Α, ξέχασα. Δεν πουλάει τη συχνότητα, αλλά τον εξοπλισμό. Μά'στα, μά'στα...

Και ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης;

Μικρό δείγμα. Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι τι εστί Βρυώνης και Ατέρμων.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2013)

Earion, νομίζω όντως λάθος έκανες. Εγώ θυμάμαι τον 902 να ξεκινά λίγο πριν ιδρυθεί ο Συνασπισμός (και σίγουρα πολύ πριν γίνει ενιαίος), γύρω στο '87-'88 δηλαδή.

Επίσης στο σημερινό Ριζοσπάστη υπάρχει η διευκρίνιση ότι η πώληση δεν αφορά τη συχνότητα η οποία είναι δημόσιο αγαθό κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Η συχνότητα είναι αδιάφορη. Δηλαδή αν το Mega πωληθεί σε κάποιον άλλον, ως έχει, κι απλά αλλάξει η συχνότητα, θα έχει σημασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

Μα κανείς δεν πουλάει συχνότητες, ούτε στα ραδιόφωνα, ούτε στις τηλεοράσεις. Οι συχνότητες συνδέονται με προσωρινές άδειες εκπομπής· οι άδειες αυτές αλλάζουν χέρια. (Προσέξατε την υπογράμμιση στο προσωρινές, έτσι; ΟΚ...)

Το κρίσιμο με την άδεια εκπομπής του 902 είναι ότι επειδή είχε δοθεί σε κόμμα, ήταν (κατά παρέκκλιση) πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας. Θυμάστε την πρόσφατη ιστορία όπου ο Καρατζαφέρης διεκδίκησε άδεια πανελλαδικής εμβέλειας για τον δικό του σταθμό;


----------



## Earion (Aug 6, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Earion, νομίζω όντως λάθος έκανες. Εγώ θυμάμαι τον 902 να ξεκινά λίγο πριν ιδρυθεί ο Συνασπισμός (και σίγουρα πολύ πριν γίνει ενιαίος), γύρω στο '87-'88 δηλαδή.



Μαρίνε, με όλο το σεβασμό, νομίζω πως η μνήμη μου δεν με απατά. Η Βικιπαίδεια συγκρατεί τη λεπτομέρεια ότι ο 902 ξεκίνησε τις εκπομπές του στις 8 Ιανουαρίου του 1989, ακριβώς δηλαδή την εποχή που ιδρυόταν ο Συνασπισμός της Αριστεράς και της Προόδου, για τον οποίο βρίσκω εδώ μια βολική χρονολογική ανασκόπηση:

7 Δεκεμβρίου 1988: Δημοσιεύεται το Κοινό Πόρισμα ΚΚΕ-ΕΑΡ, στη γραμμή [της οικοδόμησης ενός συνασπισμού των αριστερών και προοδευτικών δυνάμεων στη βάση κοινού προγράμματος]. Η επιτροπή που το συνέταξε αποτελείται από τους Μ. Ανδρουλάκη και τον Γ. Δραγασάκη (ΚΚΕ), και Γρ. Γιάνναρο και Δ. Παπαδημούλη (ΕΑΡ). 

7 Απριλίου 1989: Συγκροτείται ο Συνασπισμός της Αριστεράς και της Προόδου από ΚΚΕ, ΕΑΡ, ΕΔΑ και πασοκογενείς-κεντρογενείς προσωπικότητες (Μ. Δρεττάκης, Στ. Γιώτας, Στ. Παναγούλης, Στ. Νέστωρ, Ν. Κωνσταντόπουλος, Χαρ. Πρωτοπαπάς, Γ. Μυλωνάς κ.λπ.). Ο ΣΥΝ έχει 28μελή Πολιτική Επιτροπή και οκταμελή Γραμματεία. Πρόεδρος ο Χαρίλαος Φλωράκης, γραμματέας ο Λεωνίδας Κύρκος και μέλη οι Μ. Ανδρουλάκης, Δ. Καραγκουλές (ΚΚΕ), Γρ. Γιάνναρος, Στ. Πιτσιόρλας (ΕΑΡ), Ανδ. Λεντάκης (ΕΔΑ), Στ. Γιώτας (πρώην υπουργός ΠΑΣΟΚ), Στ. Νέστωρ (ανένταχτος). Καλλιεργούνται προσδοκίες για μεγάλο εκλογικό αποτέλεσμα και σπάσιμο του δικομματισμού.

Από τότε έμεινε το σήμα του σταθμού με τη φωνή του Αρζόγλου (μιλώ για το ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, όπως είναι φανερό)

Επιπλέον δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς με τη φράση πολύ πριν γίνει ενιαίος. Ενιαίο ονομάζω το Συνασπισμό της περιόδου μέχρι την αποχώρηση του ΚΚΕ το 1991.

Είχε πολλή ειρωνεία το ύφος μου, το ομολογώ. Τι να κάνω; 
Εύχομαι μόνο να μην καταντήσουμε να ακούμε για «Ενιακόσια δύο, Ακροδεξιά στα εφέμ».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.fpress.gr/genika-thematas/item/11115-einai-o-neos-idioktitis-toy-902


----------



## Marinos (Aug 6, 2013)

Earion said:


> Μαρίνε, με όλο το σεβασμό, νομίζω πως η μνήμη μου δεν με απατά. Η Βικιπαίδεια συγκρατεί τη λεπτομέρεια ότι ο 902 ξεκίνησε τις εκπομπές του στις 8 Ιανουαρίου του 1989, ακριβώς δηλαδή την εποχή που ιδρυόταν ο Συνασπισμός της Αριστεράς και της Προόδου, για τον οποίο βρίσκω εδώ μια βολική χρονολογική ανασκόπηση:
> 
> 7 Δεκεμβρίου 1988: Δημοσιεύεται το Κοινό Πόρισμα ΚΚΕ-ΕΑΡ, στη γραμμή [της οικοδόμησης ενός συνασπισμού των αριστερών και προοδευτικών δυνάμεων στη βάση κοινού προγράμματος]. Η επιτροπή που το συνέταξε αποτελείται από τους Μ. Ανδρουλάκη και τον Γ. Δραγασάκη (ΚΚΕ), και Γρ. Γιάνναρο και Δ. Παπαδημούλη (ΕΑΡ).
> 
> ...



Όταν λέμε "ενιαίος Συνασπισμός", φαντάζομαι (μάλλον: ισχυρίζομαι), εννοούμε μετά την αποχώρηση του ΚΚΕ και την αυτοδιάλυση της ΕΑΡ. Πριν ήταν κάτι σαν τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μέχρι πρότινος. Κατά τα άλλα εγώ (εντάξει, ήμουν σχετικά μικρός αλλά έχω καλή μνήμη νομίζω) θυμάμαι τον ραδιοφωνικό 902 σαν σταθμό του ΚΚΕ, όχι του ΣΥΝ. Το ότι συνεργάστηκαν στο ξεκίνημα διάφορες "επιρροές" (όπως λέγαμε τότε), όπως η Καραΐνδρου στη μουσική του σήματος για παράδειγμα, δεν σήμαινε (θαρρώ) ότι ήταν όργανο του (ενιαίου ή όχι) ΣΥΝ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://www.fpress.gr/genika-thematas/item/11115-einai-o-neos-idioktitis-toy-902



Μάλιστα. Και γιατί δεν μας λέει το ΚΚΕ πού πούλησε τον σταθμό να τελειώνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 6, 2013)

Με κάθε σεβασμό στον νηματανοίξαντα, έκρινα ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω τον αρχικό τίτλο αυτού του νήματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 6, 2013)

Πολύ σωστά έπραξες, δεδομένων των συνθηκών.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2013)

Earion said:


> Εύχομαι μόνο να μην καταντήσουμε να ακούμε για «Ενιακόσια δύο, Ακροδεξιά στα εφέμ».


Είπαμε, για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι "Εκατόν Πέντε". :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 7, 2013)

Μαρίνε, καλή μας μέρα. Ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε  (σχεδόν σε κάθε λέξη! )


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.alexiptoto.com/%CE%A0%CF%8C%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%91%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BD-902/


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Το ΚΚΕ καταδικάζει την πώληση του 902 και απαντά με Πανελλαδική απεργία διαρκείας


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 7, 2013)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι χαζός και δεν καταλαβαίνω, το ΚΚΕ που πούλησε τον 902 είναι το ίδιο ΚΚΕ που καλεί σε πανελλαδική απεργία για την απόλυση μιας χούφτας υπαλλήλων; Δεν ήξερε ο γενικός γραμματέας του ότι θα πωλούνταν ο σταθμός; Άλλος τον πούλησε χωρίς να τον ενημερώσει; 

Αισθάνομαι να μας δουλεύει καιρό τώρα το ΚΚΕ και μάλλον είναι τόσο μπερδεμένο και εγκλωβισμένο στις μοναχικές απεργίες του που έχει χάσει πλέον κάθε μέτρο και κάθε λογική... Για να μην πω για την "απεργία" που την έχουν κάνει να χάσει το νόημά της πλέον, αφού την έχουν συχνότερη από την καλημέρα. 

Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος, αλλά εμένα έτσι μου φαίνεται. Και συγγνώμη για το πολιτικό σχόλιο, αλλά ζούμε σε έναν παραλογισμό και μερικές φορές δεν αντέχω να μη μιλήσω...


----------



## bernardina (Aug 7, 2013)

Καλή η πλάκα, αλλά θα ήθελα να δω αν θα διαψευστεί αυτό και πώς. Όχι με τα ήξεις αφήξεις της ανακοίνωσης και το πέταγμα της μπάλας στην εξέδρα (γιατί πολύ μπλαμπλά, αλλά από ουσία τίποτα. Ποιο είναι το ζουμί της απάντησης; Το να κατακεραυνώνει την Αυγή και τον Καρτερό, χωρίς να λέει κουβέντα για την ταμπακιέρα; ).

Και κυρίως το κομμάτι που λέει:
Χωρίς ραδιοφωνικό και τηλεοπτικό σταθμό θα είναι πλέον το ΚΚΕ, καθώς μεταβιβάστηκε σε επιχειρηματία η Ραδιοτηλεοπτική ΑΕ, η κομματική, δηλαδή, εταιρεία που έχει στην κατοχή της τους εν λόγω σταθμούς και την άδεια χρήσης των συχνοτήτων από τους οποίες εκπέμπουν.
*Η πώληση του ραδιοφώνου και της τηλεόρασης του κόμματος, που κυοφορούνταν εδώ και μήνες, ολοκληρώθηκε, οι σχετικές υπογραφές μπήκαν, ενώ η συμφωνία περιλαμβάνει ρήτρες απαγορευτικές για το ενδεχόμενο υπαναχώρησης της μίας ή της άλλης πλευράς.*

Το μεγαλείο, όμως, είναι αυτό εδώ:

Ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης έθεσε όρο να του παραδοθεί η Ραδιοτηλεοπτική ΑΕ «καθαρή», δηλαδή χωρίς εργαζομένους. Αυτό σημαίνει πως όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι του 902 (τηλεοπτικού και ραδιοφωνικού), που ανέρχονται περί τους 48, θα απολυθούν. Κι επειδή αυτό είναι παράνομο, αφού η εταιρεία θα μεταβιβαστεί εν λειτουργία, η ηγεσία του ΚΚΕ επέλεξε να εφαρμόσει το παρακάτω σχέδιο: οι εργαζόμενοι θα χωριστούν σε δύο ομάδες και θα περάσουν σε δύο κομματικές επιχειρήσεις από τις οποίες και θα απολυθούν χωρίς, όπως τους είπαν, να χάσουν εργασιακά τους δικαιώματα.
Τέλος, υπάρχει και μια μικρή ομάδα (περί τους 4 εργαζομένους) που απασχολούνται στην ιστοσελίδα του κόμματος 902.gr οι οποίοι θα υποβάλουν παραιτήσεις και θα επαναπροσληφθούν με αμοιβή τον μέσο εργατικό μισθό που προβλέπει το νέο καταστατικό του ΚΚΕ, δηλαδή με 600-800 ευρώ. Η μέθοδος των παραιτήσεων και της επαναπρόσληψης με τον προαναφερόμενο μισθό θα εφαρμοστεί και για τους εργαζόμενους που θα απομείνουν στον «Ριζοσπάστη» όταν ολοκληρωθούν οι απολύσεις. 
Εν τω μεταξύ ήδη η διεύθυνση του 902 άρχισε συζητήσεις με τους εργαζομένους που θα απολυθούν από τους οποίους ζητείται να αποδεχτούν κούρεμα των οφειλομένων τουλάχιστον κατά 40%.
Η διαδικασία των απολύσεων και η τυπική μεταβίβαση της Ραδιοτηλεοπτικής ΑΕ στον νέο ιδιοκτήτη θα ολοκληρωθεί έως το τέλος του Αυγούστου. Σ' αυτό το διάστημα ο ραδιοφωνικός 902 θα παίζει μόνο μουσική κι ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει και κάποιο σύντομο δελτίο ειδήσεων.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 7, 2013)

Δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει το γεγονός ότι το ΚΚΕ χρησιμοποιεί για τον εαυτό του τις ίδιες τακτικές και τις ίδιες δικαιολογίες με άλλους επιχειρηματίες που προβαίνουν σε ανάλογες ενέργειες (απολύσεις, κλεισίματα και τέτοια), αλλά ενώ για τον εαυτό του κατηγορεί πάντα το σύστημα, σε ό,τι αφορά τους άλλους επιχειρηματίες κατηγορεί τους ίδιους για πονηρές προθέσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

Και δεν είναι καν η πρώτη φορά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10565.


----------



## Costas (Aug 7, 2013)

Zazula said:


> http://www.alexiptoto.com/%CE%A0%CF%8C%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%82-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BD-%CE%91%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%B1-%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BD-902/


Σ' αυτό το άρθρο διαβάζω ότι
"Πριν από έξι μήνες προτείναμε από την Αυγή να εξαντληθούν όλες οι δυνατότητες ώστε ο «902» να παραμείνει στην Αριστερά. Το ηθικό επιχείρημα -πέραν του κινδύνου ο «902» να γίνει μνημονιακός – ήταν ότι η συχνότητα «δεν είναι περιουσιακό στοιχείο ενός κόμματος, αλλά κοινωνική περιουσία της Αριστεράς». Ο «Ριζοσπάστης» είχε απαντήσει με έναν οχετό, του οποίου το γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η συχνότητα είναι του ΚΚΕ και ότι άμα γουστάρει της βάζει φωτιά και την καίει."
Επίσης, ότι
"Μπορεί να είναι ή να μην είναι νόμιμο, αλλά είναι σίγουρα βαθιά αντιδημοκρατικό, μέσα ενημέρωσης που ανήκαν σε αριστερό κόμμα, στρέφονταν κατά της κυβέρνησης και κατά των μνημονίων, μέσα σε μια νύχτα να μετατραπούν σε προπαγανδιστές της κυβέρνησης και των μνημονίων, επειδή το κόμμα-ιδιοκτήτης εισέπραξε από τον καπιταλιστή-αγοραστή κάποια χρήματα."
Επίσης, ότι
«Κύκλοι της Αριστεράς, τόνιζαν ότι είναι ακόμα νωρίς για να γίνει πλήρης αποτίμηση των αρνητικών εξελίξεων από την πώληση του ραδιοτηλεοπτικού «902», χαρακτήριζαν όμως ως πραγματική τραγωδία όχι μόνο για το ΚΚΕ αλλά και για όλη την Αριστερά την πώληση, και μάλιστα σε αυτή την κρίσιμη και πολύ δύσκολη για τον τόπο ώρα, του ραδιοτηλεοπτικού «902», σημείωνε σε άρθρο του το iskra.gr.
Επίσης:
Ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης (Δ. Παπαδημούλης) καλεί τον Περισσό να δώσει εξηγήσεις για το εάν είναι νόμιμο «μια άδεια που δόθηκε σε ένα κόμμα δωρεάν να πουλιέται στην ‘πιάτσα’».

Αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι οι σταλινικοί περισσότερο από κάθε άλλον μισούν τους υπόλοιπους αριστερούς που τους κριτικάρουν. Σιγά μην έδιναν στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή σε κάποιο σχήμα "σούπα" (ΚΚΕ dixit) την άδεια του 902! Μ' αυτούς λοιπόν τους "τον αράπη κι αν τον πλένεις το σαπούνι σου χαλάς" σταλινικούς θέλει αποκλειστικά να συγκυβερνήσει η λενινιστική "iskra του Λαφαζάνη" (ΚΚΕ dixit), μην τυχόν και λερώσει τα χέρια της δεξιότερα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 8, 2013)

Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2013)

Στην "Α-ORIZON MEDIΑ LTD" πουλήθηκε ο 902

Άντε να μάθουμε και ποιοι είναι αυτοί τώρα...

(Η ανακοίνωση στον ιστότοπο 902 εδώ).


----------



## bernardina (Aug 11, 2013)

Τέτοιο εξευτελιστικό κρυφτούλι... Αν το ΚΚΕ θεωρεί ότι το τιμά αυτή η τακτική, τι να πω...


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2013)

Διαφημιστικό του νέου καναλιού E channel στον 902 TV. "*Ε*ίναι, *Έ*μπνευση, *Ε*μπειρία"...Πώς θα προφέρεται; Ε τσάνελ ή Η τσάνελ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2013)

Διαφήμιση-προαναγγελία στον 902 γράφει:

Είναι αλήθεια…
είναι Έμπνευση…
είναι Εμπειρία…
Είναι γεγονός…

Αλλάζει η οθόνη και καταλήγει με το μήνυμα:

Αν θέλεις ν’ αλλάξεις τον κόσμο… 
…άλλαξε κανάλι

Κατά τα φαινόμενα, απευθύνεται σε όσους παρακολουθούν αποχαυνωμένοι την οθόνη ενός καναλιού που δεν εκπέμπει πρόγραμμα... Μα τι άλλο να σκεφτώ;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 28, 2014)

Εγκρίθηκε από το ΕΣΡ η μεταβίβαση του «902»: Χαλέντ Αμβί και Σεραφείμ Φυντανίδης οι μέτοχοι

Τη μεταβίβαση των μετοχών της «Ραδιοτηλεοπτική ΑΕ» και του διακριτικού τίτλου «902 Αριστερά στα FM» στην «A-Horizon Media Ltd», έναντι τιμήματος 3,7 εκατ. ευρώ, ενέκρινε το ΕΣΡ. 
Μέτοχος της «A-Horizon Media Ltd» είναι η «Nalotia Ventures Ltd» με έδρα τις Βρετανικές Παρθένες Νήσους, ενώ στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο της εταιρείας συμμετέχουν ο Χαλέντ Αμβί με 94%, ο Σεραφείμ Φυντανίδης με 1%, και άλλα πρόσωπα με 4%.


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2017)

*Μία όχι τόσο απλή πώληση*

Τάσος Τέλλογλου (Inside story, 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2017)

Στις 11 Αυγούστου 2017, ημέρα Παρασκευή, σε ένα δικηγορικό γραφείο των Αμπελοκήπων υπογράφεται το συμβόλαιο για τη μεταβίβαση όλων των μετοχών της Α-ORIZON MEDIA LTD, που κατέχει τις μετοχές του καναλιού Ε, με τον Αθηναίο πληρεξούσιο δικηγόρο της DIMERA Media Investments Ltd, που τις αγοράζει. Θυμίζουμε ότι η Dimera είναι η εταιρεία του Ιβάν Σαββίδη που είχε εξασφαλίσει μία από τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες στον διαγωνισμό που τελικά ακυρώθηκε από το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, και κατέχει σήμερα το 19,63% της Τηλέτυπος Α.Ε. 

Εκπρόσωπος της πωλήτριας εταιρείας, που ελέγχεται από τον Φίλιππο Βρυώνη, είναι ένας Μολδαβός υπήκοος, κατά το πωλητήριο συμβόλαιο που είναι στα χέρια του inside story. Και η πωλήτρια και η αγοράστρια εταιρεία είναι κυπριακές· η πρώτη έχει έδρα τη Λεμεσό, η δεύτερη τη Λάρνακα. 

Στο συμβόλαιο διαβάζουμε ότι στην πωλήτρια εταιρεία της Λεμεσού ανήκει το 70% μιας εταιρείας με έδρα το Μαρούσι, της Ραδιοτηλεοπτικής Α.Ε., με διακριτικό τίτλο «E radio-tv». To 30% των μετοχών της Ραδιοτηλεοπτικής ανήκε μέχρι πρότινος στο Κουμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος –που είχε πουλήσει τη συχνότητά του 902 (δηλαδή την Ραδιοτηλεοπτική) στην εταιρεία του Βρυώνη από το 2013. To KKE είχε κρατήσει το 30% των μετοχών, έως ότου ο Βρυώνης πλήρωνε ολοκληρωτικά το τίμημα της μεταβίβασης. Επειδή αυτό ουδέποτε έγινε για το 100% των μετοχών, το ΚΚΕ εξοφλήθηκε τελικά πριν από λίγες μέρες από τον Ιβάν Σαββίδη. 

Συγκεκριμένα, η αγοράστρια εταιρεία (της Λάρνακας) που ανήκει στον Ιβάν Σαββίδη –γεγονός που γνωρίζουμε από την περσινή συμμετοχή της στον διαγωνισμό για τις τηλεοπτικές άδειες– αγοράζει το 100% των μετοχών της Ραδιοτηλεοπτικής, μαζί με εκείνες που βρίσκονται στα χέρια του ΚΚΕ, κατά το συμβόλαιο. 

Κάθε μετοχή της A-ORIZON MEDIA αποτιμάται στα 1,91 ευρώ, δηλαδή το συνολικό τίμημα προσδιορίζεται στα 14,38 εκατ. ευρώ. Οκτώ εκατομμύρια καταβάλλονται ως τα μεσάνυχτα της μέρας που υπογράφεται η συμφωνία, τον περασμένο Αύγουστο. Τα υπόλοιπα 6,4 εκατομμύρια συμφωνείται να καταβληθούν αφού γίνει ο σχετικός έλεγχος από τις ελεγκτικές εταιρείες Deloitte και Grant Thornton, που θα πρέπει να αποτιμήσουν την αξία της εταιρείας του Φίλιππου Βρυώνη. 

Επιπλέον, για να πληρωθεί το υπόλοιπο, θα πρέπει να συντρέχουν ορισμένες προϋποθέσεις, ανάμεσα στις οποίες: 

Να είναι αληθινές οι λογιστικές καταστάσεις της Ραδιοτηλεοπτικής 
Να διαπιστωθεί ότι τα ταμειακά διαθέσιμα της εταιρείας έφθαναν κατά την ημερομηνία της υπογραφής τα 3.180.000 ευρώ  
 Σύμφωνα με το συμβόλαιο, αν δεν συντρέχουν οι όροι που έχουν τεθεί, το τίμημα θα αναπροσαρμόζεται προς τα κάτω. 

Το νέο ΔΣ της εταιρείας, μετά την είσοδο του Σαββίδη, εκλέγεται από τη γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων στις 20/9/2017. Σε αυτό βρίσκονται μεταξύ άλλων ο Βρυώνης και ο μόνιμος εκπρόσωπος των συμφερόντων του Σαββίδη στις επιχειρήσεις μέσων μαζικής ενημέρωσης Αρτούρ Νταβιντιάν (έχει γεννηθεί στο Ροστόφ της Ρωσίας και μένει στη Θεσσαλονίκη). 

Ακόμα, στα έξι μέλη του ΔΣ βρίσκεται ο Μολδαβός υπήκοος που είχε εμφανισθεί πριν τη μεταβίβαση των μετοχών της A-ORIZON MEDIA ως εκπρόσωπός της και ένας δικηγόρος Αθηνών, στενός συνεργάτης του Βρυώνη που εμφανίζεται και ως μη εκτελεστικό μέλος της ναυαρχίδας του Βρυώνη ΑΛΜΑ ΑΤΕΡΜΩΝ (πινακίδες υπαίθριας διαφήμισης). 

Στην υπόθεση της ΑΛΜΑ ΑΤΕΡΜΩΝ το inside story είχε αναφερθεί αναλυτικά, ακτινογραφώντας τις επιχειρηματικές δραστηριότητες του Φίλιππου Βρυώνη και ειδικότερα την απάτη που οι Ελβετοί τον κατηγορούν ότι διέπραξε, πουλώντας τους τα διαφημιστικά πλαίσια υπαίθριας διαφήμισης το 2007. Ο Βρυώνης είχε αποκτήσει την εταιρεία ΑΛΜΑ ΑΤΕΡΜΩΝ από τον πατέρα του Τάσο Βρυώνη και σύντομα έγινε με ένα πλέγμα εταιρειών ο «βασιλιάς» της υπαίθριας διαφήμισης στην Ελλάδα.

.................................Η απάτη του Βρυώνη στους Ελβετούς ..........................................................

Την ώρα που γράφονται αυτές οι γραμμές δεν έχει πληρωθεί ολόκληρο το τίμημα για το κανάλι Ε, ....... Το βέβαιο είναι ότι θα κρατήσει ένα κανάλι, το Extra, για να κάνει τηλεπωλήσεις, δείχνοντας μια αξιοσημείωτη ικανότητα να επιβιώνει σε ένα περιβάλλον που γνωρίζει καλά. 

https://insidestory.gr/article/apor...99881&ct=t(unsubscribed_Newsletter_9_12_2017)


----------

